# Capers, how to use in other dishes?



## jabbur

I recently had an excellent chicken dish at a restaurant that used capers in the sauce on the chicken.  It was the first time I had capers that I knew what they were and could taste them by themselves.  I found I really enjoyed the flavor.  My conundrum is that I'm not sure how to incorporate them into my home cooking.  Where and how do you use capers?


----------



## Dawgluver

With smoked salmon, cream cheese, and a bit of finely minced onion.


----------



## Kayelle

Jabbur, try this..http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ad-for-sandwiches-or-lettuce-wraps-94951.html

and here's more great ideas. I love capers too.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/06/capers-recipes_n_1533909.html


----------



## creative

^  Some great recipes there Kayelle.  




(A few I might try!)
 
I see there is a recipe for caper remoulade there, which is similar to *Tartare sauce* (mayo with variations of finely chopped capers, gherkins, shallots, parsley and possibly olives mixed into it) - good with fish.


----------



## Katie H

Not sure what chicken dish you enjoyed at the restaurant but one of our favorites is chicken piccata.  A wonderful way to prepare pounded chicken breasts.  I know I use capers in other dishes but nothing comes to mind right now.  I always have a bottle of capers on hand.  Tasty little morsels.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

+1 Kayelle, love that link

I use Capers chopped in my Tuna Salad, whole in my Snapper (or any fish you prefer) Vera Cruz Style,   in a mustard sauce and as mentioned in remoulade and tartar sauce, wonderful for dipped french fries in rather than tomato ketchup!


----------



## Dawgluver

Saw a show where Valerie used them in deviled eggs.


----------



## blissful

capers, yum.
with tuna
with tartar sauce
with salmon,
everyone mentioned all those things and thank you for mentioning them. 
My mouth waters just hearing them.


----------



## taxlady

They are a nice addition to lots of sauces and salad dressings, especially creamy ones. They are also a nice addition to tossed salads.


----------



## CraigC

We use them in chicken marsala. We are going to have porchetta sandwiches, after we finish moving, which calls for a lemon, caper aioli. We use them in piccadillo as well. I also use them in the tuna salad I make for myself. Just remember to rinse them well!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CraigC said:


> ... snipped ...Just remember to rinse them well!



Curious, why rinse them?
I buy jarred capers at Trader Joe's that are packed in brine, 
are yours packed in salt maybe?


----------



## CraigC

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Curious, why rinse them?
> I buy jarred capers at Trader Joe's that are *packed in brine*,
> are yours packed in salt maybe?



Exactly.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Saw a show where Valerie used them in deviled eggs.


 
I saw that - bet they would be good in deviled eggs.


----------



## jabbur

Thanks for all the suggestions!  I can see me adding them to tarter sauce since I usually make my own anyway.  I can also see using them in chicken and tuna salads.  I'll need to pick some up next time I'm in the store.  Thanks for the links too.  I haven't had the time to really peruse them well so am looking forward to that soon.


----------



## taxlady

BTW Jabbur, the empty caper jars make great spice jars.


----------



## Mad Cook

jabbur said:


> I recently had an excellent chicken dish at a restaurant that used capers in the sauce on the chicken.  It was the first time I had capers that I knew what they were and could taste them by themselves.  I found I really enjoyed the flavor.  My conundrum is that I'm not sure how to incorporate them into my home cooking.  Where and how do you use capers?


Capers are an ingredient in Tartare sauce to eat with fish.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Curious, why rinse them?
> I buy jarred capers at Trader Joe's that are packed in brine,
> are yours packed in salt maybe?


Sometimes they are packed in vinegar. Not good, so read the label


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dawgluver said:


> With smoked salmon, cream cheese, and a bit of finely minced onion.



And put it all on top of a toasted bagel. You can even use sliced Bermuda or red onion and sliced tomato if that should please you. The Marriott on Lung Gyland calls it Lox, Stock and Bagels


----------



## Dawgluver

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> And put it all on top of a toasted bagel. You can even use sliced Bermuda or red onion and sliced tomato if that should please you. The Marriott on Lung Gyland calls it Lox, Stock and Bagels




  SLoB!

I have 24 ounces of smoked salmon I bought at Costco.  I pulled out the box and stared at it.  DH thinks I shouldn't open it yet, it's good until 2020 unless opened.  My feeling is to get a jar of capers, some cream cheese, and some bagels.  Life is too short.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> SLoB!
> 
> I have 24 ounces of smoked salmon I bought at Costco.  I pulled out the box and stared at it.  DH thinks I shouldn't open it yet, it's good until 2020 unless opened.  My feeling is to get a jar of capers, some cream cheese, and some bagels.  Life is too short.


Don't forget that you can portion that up and freeze the portions.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> SLoB!
> 
> I have 24 ounces of smoked salmon I bought at Costco.  I pulled out the box and stared at it.  DH thinks I shouldn't open it yet, it's good until 2020 unless opened.  My feeling is to get a jar of capers, some cream cheese, and some bagels.  Life is too short.



Dawg, up until I stared going low carb, bagels and lox was our *every* *Sunday morning breakfast *thanks to the SousChef.

 He uses Sarah Lee's "everything" Bagels toasted in the toaster oven. He butters the bagel halves, then comes the soft cream cheese, evenly sprinkled with capers(see hint). On top of the capers is a few layers of salmon, paper thin sliced white onion, and a slice of tomato for the very top with Kosher salt and fresh ground pepper. Oh my gosh, it's sooooo good!
Hint from me...put some capers on a saucer and smash the upside down cream cheesed bagel into the capers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Dawg, *up until I stared going low carb, bagels and lox was our every Sunday morning breakfast thanks to the SousChef.
> *
> He uses Sarah Lee's "everything" Bagels toasted in the toaster oven. He butters the bagel halves, then comes the soft cream cheese, evenly sprinkled with capers(see hint). On top of the capers is a few layers of salmon, paper thin sliced white onion, and a slice of tomato for the very top with Kosher salt and fresh ground pepper. Oh my gosh, it's sooooo good!
> Hint from me...put some capers on a saucer and smash the upside down cream cheesed bagel into the capers.



Kayelle, you can still have the bagel toppings, just wrap in a lettuce leaf...yum!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kayelle, you can still have the bagel toppings, just wrap in a lettuce leaf...yum!



Or put everything on top of a slice of cucumber cut on the bias.


----------



## Zagut

Lot's of great suggestions here. 

My only suggestion is to try them on a pizza. 

A mushroom, onion, and caper pie is rather tasty.


----------



## jabbur

Thanks guys.  All that sounds really good.  I will definitely be picking up a jar next time out.


----------



## CWS4322

I like them on liverwurst with onions. I make liverwurst-onion-caper sandwiches using two keaves of romaine lettuce instead of bread.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Stumbled across this and thought it might be of interest:

9 Tangy Recipes for Caper Addicts | Food & Wine


----------



## di reston

*Capers - how to use them*

There are many Italian recipes that use capers - they are very popular, particularly in southern Italy. Here is a recipe for a very well-known dish called 'Caponata' and it comes from Sicily:

500g plump tender aubergines 1/2 wine glass of best quality olive oil, more if necessary, 100g sliced white onions, 500g tomato passata, preferably home made, 150g stoned green olives, 200g celery hearts, cut into chunks and blanched for a few minutes, 2 spoonsful salted capers, rinsed and drained dry, 1 dl best quality white wine vinegar, with 25g white sugar dissolved in it, a good scattering of pine nuts. Salt and pepper.

Cut the aubergine flesh into medium sized chunks, salt and a couple of spoonsful of water. Leave for half an hour. Rinse in fresh water for a few minutes, then drain and dry thoroughly with kitchen towel.
Put half the olive oil into a skillet and heat until almost smoking, then add the pieces of aubergine, season lightly with salt and pepper, fry until golden and then drain on kitchen paper. Put the oil used for cooking the aubergines and the rest of whatever unused oil is left in the glass, then add the onions and cook until transparent but not browned. Add the celery and the olives and stir in well, then add the tomato passata. Adjust for seasoning. Add the capers and pine nuts, and continue continue with the lid on until the celery is cooked through - about 15 mins. Then remove from the heat and allow to get completely cold before serving.Add some fresh basil if you wish. This is a magical dish for a very hot day under the Sicilian sun! Buon appetito.

A twist on this recipe would be to use the caponata as a sauce in which to cook white fish fillets such as cod, in which case you would add some chopped parsley as well as the sweet basil. This would be eaten hot.

Di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------

